# Haunted Nursery



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

*Free Haunted Nursery Sounds and Creepy Whispers*

So I found a really cool website to mix ambient sounds for our yard haunt and wanted to share. The website is http://horror.ambient-mixer.com. I made the background ambient sounds with this website and then I mixed in sound effects using a free software called Audacity.

I thought I would include my mix if anyone is interested. These soundscapes could be used for a haunted house or haunted nursery.

The first one has a creepy mix of Lullaby and whispering

Haunted Lullaby

This one would make a good ambient background with creepy whispering.

Creepy Whispers 

If you like them both together this would be a great soundscape for your haunt.

Creepy Mix

Don't forget to check out the full post at my blog at www.wolfmooncemetery.blogspot.com where you can download the audio files.


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

I updated the post so that the links go directly to a playable audio file - if you would like to download the actual audio files you can visit my blog at *[url]www.wolfmooncemetery.blogspot.com*[/URL].


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the links


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for the links. I will have to check them out. I am always looking for new sources for audio to use in haunt audio creations. I am an audio engineer and make custom audio for haunts. Are you able to adjust the levels or pan the audio with the mixer? I use Acid and Sound Forge to do my mixes. Sometimes you want things like the whispers to be lower in the mix so you can just halfway know it's there.


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Fright Boy - you can mix up to 8 channels and adjust volume for all sounds. you can also crossfade and randomize sounds. I use it for my base soundtrack and than add in some more sound effects using audacity. The company even has an app so you can mix on your phone.


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you! My school's doing a haunt (that's the closest I get to planning one at the moment) and I'll make sure to show this off.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Thank you so much for this!!!! =D

I've been looking for something like this for the longest time.


----------

